# Doubt! help please



## BrunoBruck (Nov 24, 2008)

How is make the processors management and concurrence control in FreeBSD?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 25, 2008)

good


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 25, 2008)

Actually it's one of the best out there. 8-CURRENT even considers cache structures when distributing threads. This makes FreeBSD scale very well up to 16 CPU cores and more.


----------

